

Curry Saves Java? - code-dog
http://nerds-central.blogspot.com/2011/12/is-curry-saviour-of-java.html

======
rickette
This programming style is commonly known as applying a "fluent interface" or
fluent api. See Wikipedia <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fluent_interface>.

It is already heavily used by numerous Java frameworks like Hibernate
(Criteria API, now part of JPA2), Apache Camel, and various mocking libraries
like EasyMock and Mockito.

Concerning the SQL example in the blog post, there are quite a few Java
libraries available that provide a fluent interface for building SQL. For an
overview see <http://stackoverflow.com/a/6565369>.

~~~
code-dog
Nice links thanks. Would you agree that there is at least a similarity in
purpose between Currying in functional languages and fluent interfaces? It
seems to me that techniques and ideas from partial application and currying
are useful in the design and implementation of fluent interfaces.

~~~
rickette
I agree there is some similarity. Also other functional concepts like closures
(although not available in Java) are useful in building fluent interfaces.

